# Samsung Galaxy S Won't Mount (SOLVED)

## Kenji Miyamoto

I just got a new cell phone and have been trying to get it to mount under Gentoo.  This lsusb line describes it:

```
Bus 002 Device 003: ID 04e8:681d Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd Galaxy Portal/Spica Android Phone
```

When I plug the phone in with USB mass storage enabled, I get two /dev entries: /dev/sdc and /dev/sdd.  When I try to mount either of them:

```
# mount /dev/sdc /mnt/usb 

mount: no medium found on /dev/sdc

# mount /dev/sdd /mnt/usb

mount: no medium found on /dev/sdd
```

dmesg shows pretty much the same story:

```
[  641.756706] usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

[  641.756710] usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

[  641.756726] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x17b L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

[  641.756733] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

[  641.756864] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[  641.756869] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[  641.756873] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

[  641.756878] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

[  641.756884] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

[  641.756987] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[  641.756991] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[  641.756995] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

[  641.757000] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x17b R 0 Stat 0x1

[  641.757004] usb-storage: -- transport indicates command failure

[  641.757008] usb-storage: Issuing auto-REQUEST_SENSE

[  641.757015] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x17c L 18 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

[  641.757021] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

[  641.757115] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[  641.757120] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[  641.757124] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

[  641.757130] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 18 bytes, 1 entries

[  641.757237] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 18/18

[  641.757242] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[  641.757246] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[  641.757251] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

[  641.757256] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

[  641.757360] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[  641.757365] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[  641.757370] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

[  641.757375] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x17c R 0 Stat 0x0

[  641.757391] usb-storage: -- Result from auto-sense is 0

[  641.757397] usb-storage: -- code: 0x70, key: 0x2, ASC: 0x3a, ASCQ: 0x0

[  641.757405] usb-storage: Not Ready: Medium not present

[  641.757412] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x2

[  641.757419] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.
```

Does anybody have any suggestions?

----------

## bjlockie

 *Kenji Miyamoto wrote:*   

> I just got a new cell phone and have been trying to get it to mount under Gentoo.  This lsusb line describes it:
> 
> ```
> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 04e8:681d Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd Galaxy Portal/Spica Android Phone
> ```
> ...

 

My (non-Android) phone is locked to my provider.

I can only access the micro-SD card with a card reader.

I can't access the internal memory at all.

----------

## theotherjoe

also a question of CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-840361-highlight-.html

----------

## Kenji Miyamoto

 *bjlockie wrote:*   

> My (non-Android) phone is locked to my provider.
> 
> I can only access the micro-SD card with a card reader.
> 
> I can't access the internal memory at all.

 The phone came with a microSD card in the slot and I can't access that either. *theotherjoe wrote:*   

> also a question of CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y?
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-840361-highlight-.html

 I already enabled that a while back to enable access to my Cowon D2+'s SD slot.  I also enabled the deprecated USB device class something-or-other I read about when someone else's Samsing Galaxy (non-S, meaning non-Android) wouldn't connect.  Didn't help either.

I've read around about people explicitly enabling mounting, but I can't find that option anywhere.  I already tell it to connect as USB mass storage.  I think there might be another kernel option that needs to be enabled since I've read that Ubuntu can mount it.

By the way, I'm using the 2.6.34-gentoo-r2 kernel at the moment.

----------

## theotherjoe

ok, kenji, googled for some other post about mounting galaxy s.

should have read your post more carefully. your are actually saying

that you do have /dev/sdc and /dev/sdd announced by the scsi

layer? could you post that part of your kernel log?

did you try to run fdisk /dev/sdc|/dev/sdd?

----------

## frostschutz

Works fine for me. Note that you have to mount on the phone itself before you can mount on the PC.

I.e. you connect the phone with USB, then on the phone you select USB storage (not Kies or any of the others - if it does not ask you, check your usb settings), afterwards it should pop up a dialog where you can choose to mount or not mount. If the dialog does not pop up by itself you should find it in the notifications.

Before mounting, it will say "no medium found" like it does for you, after mounting you can actually mount it on the PC as well. I'm not sure why it is that complicated but I think what happens is that the phone itself actually unmounts the cards, so it can offer it to the PC as a direct cardreader. So you can not do concurrent read/write with phone and PC at the same time.

----------

## Kenji Miyamoto

 *frostschutz wrote:*   

> I.e. you connect the phone with USB, then on the phone you select USB storage (not Kies or any of the others - if it does not ask you, check your usb settings), afterwards it should pop up a dialog where you can choose to mount or not mount. If the dialog does not pop up by itself you should find it in the notifications.

 I eventually found out about the mount part before coming back to this topic.  I guess I thought that mount stuff was a notification in other users' Ubuntu installers rather than the phone.

----------

## Decibels

I hooked a friends galaxy s from verizon up to the computer and it wasn't mounting either. Till I found a Ubuntu forum on the matter (I usually find their forums unhelpful, except in this case).

The way I did it was after hooking it up to the linux system, and usb mass storage already selected. Was to pull the usb menu down from the top gray bar on the phone, by sliding the usb symbol down. That pulled up a menu to select 'mount'. The was able to transfer her music to the phone then.

----------

## divago

i got a galaxy s and got same problem

i connect usb, select mass storage, and then select "connect usb" from drop down menu inandroid 

then i'm able to mount (well... it start automount but i'm able to umount and manually mount) ONLY THE MICRO SD

my gentoo detect partition in /dev/sdb not sdb1 not sdb2 not sdb1234567890 just sdb

it correctly mount partition in /media/disk like any other usbpen

so, resuming:

i can mount only micro SD (non internal memory) with this command:

# mount /dev/sdb /meda/disk

on windows i can mount both memories so it's not a phone issue...

----------

## 3igHankCh0w

I too have trouble accessing the internal drive on my tmobile vibrant. I was able to access it on Mac OSX and once rooted I can access it as su in the terminal but when I run fdisk -l only the external 2gig sd card appears. As a note the external sd card is a directory of internal drive /sdcard/sd (/internal.drive/external.drive). Now that I have done the evil thing and rooted my phone (I paid for it; it runs an open source OS so why am I wrong to do it?) it's not a problem but I still cannot see the main drive.

----------

## divago

back to IT:

now i upgraded firmware and os system (on my phone); i also changed file system from RFS (samsung vfat+journaling patchwork awful fs) to EXT4 (better performance)

now when gentoo does'nt recognise neither my external SD  :Sad: 

this is what i do:

- connect phone to USB

- select "connect as mass storage" in android menu'

- hit "connect button" in android splash screen (or select "connect USB" from drop-down notification menu, it's same thing)

dmesg does'nt show anything new

trying manually mount (ie typing "# mount /dev/sdX /mnt/disko" ) does'nt work (no device) and so also fstab

seems like system does'nt recognise phone...

maybe i need to install something? some module? some kernel parameter?

 :Sad: 

i tried using bluetooth but got only partial solution; i can transfer from pc to phone not the viceversa

i tried also using samba, but to connect phone in lan i need to configure pc wifi in routing and dunno why samba port are blocked (yeah, i opened it under iptables. btw i got also some problem with navigation and market and other things around proxy so connecting in wifi lan is not a good idea...)

this is my kernel .config

https://docs.google.com/document/d/11v-BnyO8SzqV7eUbd0nMDmTgPQvJDpfQRSeJ5ioRwR4/edit?hl=it&authkey=CKyZuaIP

OT:

 *barrbev wrote:*   

> Guys, i heard a buddy of mine say that you can upgrade your galaxy which will get it to work faster and smoother... 
> 
> Does anybody have any experience with those upgrades? I have got this galaxy s, dont know how many models there are in the US... 
> 
> Please let me know! Greetings from Amsterdam

 

yeah this is possible; you need to reflash your rom

but this forum is not the right place to talk about; search for "xda developer" forum

edit

mmmhhh i read this post and it seems very rude x.x

i'm sorry, english not my first language so i apologize, was not my intention to be rude x.x

what i was saying is i follow xda developer forum (forum for expert developer for rom apk and like) and also an italian language noob-friendly forum. So i advise you to check xda, there's a lot of reference and guide for those things  :Smile: 

----------

